# Unique decorations in vivariums



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you has some unique things or unique, weird, strange, etc. things as decorations, i have read about a couple like mayan ruin, junk from south america, etc. as i'm planning to build a new viv, i am going to buy a skull of a hornbill or toucan to put in my new viv. as i could use some more inspiration does any of you have any thing weird, rare, unsualul, strage, etc in your viv or that you want to put in your viv, can you please post some pictures of it! 

Thanks! Sander.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Some of my favorites are Ron's trash inspired motifs.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46410-dis-biotopic-displays.html


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

phender said:


> Some of my favorites are Ron's trash inspired motifs.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46410-dis-biotopic-displays.html


yes i've seen those to, i really like them to


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I would really like to do a build to kind of replicate a disturbed habitat "reclaimed" by nature. Like grown over crumbling brick wall or chain link fence (i love the way climbing plants look on chain link). Think an abandoned building that has been broken down and grown over by years of nature doing what it does best. Maybe adding in some trash like in the above link. I think.it would be an awesome idea for some bastis.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you see this thread?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...nteresting-decor-naturalistic-terrariums.html


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Did you see this thread?
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...nteresting-decor-naturalistic-terrariums.html


Yes but i was hoping to find some more examples and ideas with this post


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I've added these to my leaf litter. Commonly called Monkeys Ears. The Guanacaste Tree is the National Tree of Costa Rica. These trees are pretty common in my area.










This is not my photo. 
From Enterolobium cyclocarpum, Monkey Ear, Ear Pod Tree, Elephant Ear Tree, Eartree, Guanacaste Tree, Arbol de Guanacaste - TopTropicals.com


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Reef_Haven said:


> I've added these to my leaf litter. Commonly called Monkeys Ears. The Guanacaste Tree is the National Tree of Costa Rica. These trees are pretty common in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool but will be realy hard to find in my country


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have thought it would be cool to include a real skull of an animal from the area where the frogs are found.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

lhoy said:


> I have thought it would be cool to include a real skull of an animal from the area where the frogs are found.


yeah, i had the same like idea


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

She's a twisted gal  not as cool as a real skull but she likes it. 
Don't look at my dying pilea cutting that's not part of the unique decor  it's doing better I swear!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

LexiandScott said:


> She's a twisted gal  not as cool as a real skull but she likes it.
> Don't look at my dying pilea cutting that's not part of the unique decor  it's doing better I swear!


looks great! thanks, i bought my new tank today so keep the decorations comming!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*Vi Veri Veniversum Vivus Vici*








http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/63379-zen-art-azureus.html

And if you wanna know what the latin means (I'll save you the google trip)...


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Another trash inspired viv.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> *Vi Veri Veniversum Vivus Vici*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool decorations and i knew what the latin mean, i have had it in school for over 3 years


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

frogs are cool said:


> Another trash inspired viv.


thanks for the pic, look cool!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sanderdm said:


> cool decorations and i knew what the latin mean, i have had it in school for over 3 years


Nice, I only know what I pick up from tv/movies and occasional random moment when something from school actually stuck (and I was awake) 

Ok sun is up, so that is my que.... bed time 

Carpe Noctem!


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is my Mayan Temple tank. It has been up for almost two years now. Some plants have changed around but it is doing well. Let me know if you want any more info or different pictures.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

lincolnerickson said:


> Here is my Mayan Temple tank. It has been up for almost two years now. Some plants have changed around but it is doing well. Let me know if you want any more info or different pictures.


yeah that looks really cool, i would love to see more pictures of this tanks, what are you keeping in there?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

lincolnerickson said:


> Here is my Mayan Temple tank. It has been up for almost two years now. Some plants have changed around but it is doing well. Let me know if you want any more info or different pictures.


Nice, one of the better examples of a "ruins viv" I think I've seen. If I imagine the blacked out parts and other extraneous stuff gone it feels like I could be looking at a photo of an area from several hundred yards away. Like you were passing it on a boat or something taking a snap shot as you went by.


----------

